

Technical Interview Tips - jetheis
http://jetheis.com/blog/2011/12/08/five-less-mushy-technical-interview-tips/

======
p0wn3d
Thank you for that well written article. This is something everyone should
read immediately before going into an interview. The title of this posting
should be how to pull your head out of your ass before a job interview.

